# FS: 24" 346W Metal Halide / T5 combo System Advance Plus 120$



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

120$
10 month old , the MH is 6 month old

Fixture Configuration:

1x Hamilton 250W HQI Bulb 14000K
4x Odyssea 24W T5 High Output Bulb Actinic Blue
4x Dual Bluemoon LED

1x External Quick Connect 250W Electronic HQI Metal Halide Ballast
2x Internal Twin Output T5 Electronic Ballast
4x Power Switch on Fixture (2 for T5, 1 for LED, and 1 for Cooling Fan)
1x Power Switch on HQI Ballast
2x Power Cord (1 for HQI and 1 for T5) 
Non-Corrosive Powder Coated Aluminum Housing
1x Built In Heavy Duty Cooling Fan
Glass Cover for HQI
Acrylic Lens for T5
Highly Polished Reflector
Set of Mounting Leg


----------



## bcorchidguy (Jan 14, 2011)

Wow nice light, excellent price, I'll never sell mine till this is gone


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Still available


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Still available


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Weekend Bump


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Bump 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Still available


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

bump........


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Still available 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Bump.......


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Bump..........


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Still available


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Bump.....................


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Weekend bump


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Bump........


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------

